# Looking for specifications on ETON ET856 graphics card



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have a video card in my possession with 'MSI' written on the top (of the heatsink), and ETON ET856 94V-0 written on the bottom (of the PCB). After performing some searching in Google I have not been able to identify the specifications of this card! Can anybody tell me the specifications for this card (graphics processor, RAM, etc)?










Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks a lot like the MSI Radeon 4xxx series card. Are there any other markings, stamps, etc. on the PCB? If you have a spare system you could install the card and you should be able to get information on the card.


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi JMPC,

Thanks for your insight, you were right on the money! I installed the card into a Windows 7 box, and the drivers shown below were automatically installed -










Later after running the 'AMD Driver Detection Utility' I settled on the driver shown below -



















Kind Regards,

Davo


----------

